# what fresh water fish do you like?



## DigitalAquarium (Oct 30, 2010)

what fresh water fish do you like?


----------



## eatmysox (Sep 1, 2010)

There are so many. I love most loaches, specifically Clowns and Yo-Yo's. I really like Gouramis and have a soft spot for guppies


----------



## The Game (Aug 15, 2010)

I really like most bottom feeders, mostly plecos and loaches. Mainly clowns and kuhlis. I also like black ghost knives and oscars. As well as ancient fish like arowana, butterfly fish and bichir. Strangely ive never kept any of these before but i would love to


----------



## dfbiggs (May 19, 2010)

dwarf pea puffers are my thing..


----------



## iamgray (Jul 16, 2010)

i love angelfish. i've loved them since i was a little kid but never had fish until a few months ago. now i have 5.


----------



## Caliban (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm a fan of cories and upside down catfish. I think it's the whiskers and the way they sort of scuttle around when they move... I may have embarassed my boyfriend a time or two ooohing and ahing over them at the store.


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Discus, there is a reason they call them the king of the aquarium! There beautifull and totally worth the cost. Ive always wanted them and now that I have a 125 that can manage them I have 6. I think the goal for now is 10. I also love loaches, Clown Loaches are my 2nd favorite and then Dojo Loaches. There all so neat.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd love me a Discus tank but since I already have a bunch of community fish in my 75 gal., my favs. are my Green Tiger Barbs and my Boesmann Rainbows.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey (Aug 4, 2010)

CICHLIDS. mainly Central and South American but plan to set up an African cichlid tank soon. Favorites: EBJD, Salvini, Frontoso, Fairy, Pike, and a lot more.


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

If it ain't cichlid it ain't worth keeping .

Not only are their social dynamics extremely interesting to watch but they each have very unique ways of raising their young from the mouth brooders of lake malawi to the pit spawner's of central america. There's nothing cooler than seeing a female frontosa with a village of babies living in her mouth or discus with a cloud of fry hovering between two dedicated parents.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

There is so many fish out there..... I really like Kribensis And Blue Rams/ Bolivian Rams, also the Clown Loaches and Plecostumus


----------



## Garfisher (Oct 7, 2010)

chocolate gouramis, they look nice, are intriguing, and they are easy to keep as long as you don't decide to overstock the tank


----------

